# Rating tanked over football!



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

I had a carload of drunks last night which is a typical ride at 2:30 am in a college town. Everything seemed fine until the dude said he was from NY and I'm from MA...as anyone on either side knows by now, we upset them in the last 6 seconds of the game last week. I did my best to not rub it in and keep it friendly, it's not politics or religion, it's freakin football! Come on! The dude was so butthurt over his team getting beat by mine that I'm pretty sure he gave me a 1! If that isn't a case of complete ******baggery, I don't know what is! Yes, I'm a Pats fan and have plenty of friends who are Giants fans. Sheesh!


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

You deserved it being a patriots fan after all the misery tom brady has given me and my jets over the years.

Kidding of course, some people are just a-holes. It is what it is. You'd think after beating you guys twice in the super bowl that a regular season loss wouldn't really bother a giants fan that much.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Haha! Exactly! I even said that to try to make him feel better!


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

That was some bs though... Beckham clearly had that catch in the end zone. Refs and the NFL are some friggin' cheaters.....your plight reminds me of that commercial with the bald guy who's name is Michael Jordan talking about how sports is that serious...lol! Sorry for your dilemma....yes, you guys should have lost...and last year's superbowl....lolol!


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Even as a Pats fan, I totally agree with the Beckham touchdown, the refs were making bad calls all night. They recalled one of our touchdowns too so I guess that evened it out, they both looked legit to me. It's just crazy how serious people can be over it, enough to give a "this driver almost killed me" rating...yikes! I guess I'll have to tread lightly on the topic of football, God forbid someone may get offended, lol!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I hate the Patriots more than I hate Duke basketball team


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i am a NYG fan. i like brady. i wouldnt rate low over that. im a diehard fan over 50k posts on giants message boards too. besiedes bill was a Giant coach for god sakes. we got you on 2 sb's ill live with last week


----------



## Exit67 (Jul 16, 2015)

The closing time crowd are brutal in their capricious low ratings. Working the Jersey shore area means 2-4AM trips from bars disgorging legions of intoxicated potential passengers. I've been cursed out and reviled by drunks wanting a ride when arriving for a pinging passenger. I seem to recall reading that Uber does not figure these closing time ratings into the driver rating.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh they definitely do! I'm still trying to recover from that, trying to drive more daytime hours but unfortunately they're nowhere near as busy here! I wish Uber would let us slide on bad ratings for no good reason.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I hate the Patriots more than I hate Duke basketball team


More than Duke? Whoa that's harsh lol!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I was driving an Aggy a couple weeks ago and I congratulated him on a good game then let it slip that "my Longhorns" lost. I won't make that mistake again!


----------

